# Kindle in the tub



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, so it's probably not very masculine so don't judge me, but I love to read in the bath tub.  The house in which I grew up didn't have a shower, only a bath tub so I never took a shower until I was in college.  I still love to take baths on the weekends (that's when I have the time) and I love to read in the tub.  I just received my kindle and that was one of the first things I researched.  I saw an interview with Jeff Bezos where he said he puts his in a gallon size ziplock bag when he reads in the tub.  I tried it today and everything seemed ok.  I'm just curious if anyone has had experience/problems with this as I don't want any type of condensation to cause problems with my new favorite gadget.  

Does this give me the protection I need?  Is there something better out there?  Am I weird for reading in the tub?  Does this make me less of a guy?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I always used the ziploc bag for mine, which doesn't fit my DX but then I just use my K2 for the tub. They also have these if you want to be more official...



And there's nothing wrong with a nice relaxing bath. Heck, go all out and get some stuff from www.lush.com and you'll be set.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

tub reading rocks!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Check out my picture!

I love this cover for reading at the beach and especially in the tub. It's waterproof, not just resistant. I feel really confident reading in the tub with this cover! BTW, it's the cover linked in Scheherazade's post above!! HTH!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I fell in the pool with a trendydigital.com cover like what is pictured above and not a drop entered.  Not so sure I would trust just a regular ziplock......


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

Another option http://www.e-readerraincoat.com/about.html


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

There are plenty of options for reading in the tub. I use this for bathtub reading:


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I'm with Jeff. I'll continue to use a ziploc bag and save my money for books


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I like to live dangerously - I just read the kindle in it's normal case when I read in the tub.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> There are plenty of options for reading in the tub. I use this for bathtub reading:


Actually - I got this for tub and beach reading - I HATE it. It's so shiny the glare makes it impossible to read. Stick with the ziploc!


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it! Not specifically because of the damage that it might cause my Kindle but after one long sitting I might be a tad pruned


----------



## ChristianBk (Dec 10, 2009)

Love tub reading; grew up reading in the tub and still do it to this day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

vrc84 said:


> I guess I like to live dangerously - I just read the kindle in it's normal case when I read in the tub.


Oooohhhh. . . .that _is_ living dangerously!

I'm totally NOT a tub reader, but I do like having something extra on the Kindle when I am reading by our friends' pool. . . .can't ever trust the automatic cleaner thing (AKA "Hermie") not to squirt its tale and spray the area!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

vrc84 said:


> I guess I like to live dangerously - I just read the kindle in it's normal case when I read in the tub.


I also love to read in the tub - but I also have the water damaged books to prove it. I'm a clumsy tub reader, so I haven't taken the Kindle in yet......but I am tempted, with a waterproof cover of course.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, all!  I'm going to look into that trendydigital cover.  Looks like exactly what I need.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Boomer, you're going to have to check your man-card at bathroom door if you plan on reading in the tub.  

Seriously I'm too paranoid to read in the tub with my kindle, zip-lock bag or no.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I like to do it too.  I've got this plastic lockable bag that works very well with the tubs.  Although I'm still looking for a complete tub solution, one where the kindle could just be placed in the water without much holding.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not a big bath person so I don't have much experience reading in there.... just make sure the ziplock bag is zipped up before you go in there though!!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I read my Kindle in the tub every day without "protection".  I have had one of those book stands that go across the tub for years and it holds it fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zip lock bags work in a pinch or if there's no danger of total immersion, but having used one with icy slush for my knee after surgery, I can assure you they don't stay leak proof for very long. If you do use a ziplock with your Kindle near a tub or pool, change it periodically.

I recommend one of the waterproof sealing bags that have been mentioned if you want to be really sure. Especially if you don't have an accidental damage warranty. $15-$25 is a lot less than minimum of $99 to have a Kindle repaired.
waterproof kindle case

Betsy


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I, too am an avid tub reader (with bubbles, of course  ) and I take my K1 out of its m-edge, pop it in a quart ziploc and put it in the original K1 Amazon cover.  I don't use the hinge but do loop the elastic around the lower corner.  I've done this every day for over a year and haven't encountered any problems yet.  I do go with a new ziploc every few weeks and have never dropped it in the water but the ziploc seems to work fine for protection against moisture and water droplets or splashes.  (JME)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've read and listen to my ipods in the tub and the jacuzzi many a time and never had a problem, never used any type of cover. I won't take them in the pool though, for that I'd use the waterproof cover.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Wheezie said:


> I read my Kindle in the tub every day without "protection". I have had one of those book stands that go across the tub for years and it holds it fine.


Wow - I forgot that I have one of those too. I think I never unpacked it when we moved into our house 8 yrs agao. Now where did I leave all those old boxes.....


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, Boomer... every now and then, read something naughty on your Kindle while in the tub ("Favorite Letters to Penthouse, Volume 3", or some such "guy" title). That'll be enough to keep your "man card" valid. 

Joe

http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Ziploc works well for me....  comfy...  glare isn't bad...  good enough for Jeff............


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

angelad said:


> I like to do it too. I've got this plastic lockable bag that works very well with the tubs. Although I'm still looking for a complete tub solution, one where the kindle could just be placed in the water without much holding.


Well.. the answer to your need would be a "book rest" sold at Bed Bath and Beyond.. I have the Metal one.. not the Wooden one.. and turned it upside down.. and put the book rest on it that way.. it props the Kindle inside the Waterproof bag. GREAT.. have been using it this way for almost 2 years now!!


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> lol, Boomer... every now and then, read something naughty on your Kindle while in the tub ("Favorite Letters to Penthouse, Volume 3", or some such "guy" title). That'll be enough to keep your "man card" valid.
> 
> Joe
> 
> http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


lol... Hmm, well the little lady might not like finding that stuff on my Kindle. Would reading a "How to build your own man cave", hunting guides, or engine/machinery/electronic schematics suffice? Don't want to lose my card, puberty was tough enough the first time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lizbeth said:


> Well.. the answer to your need would be a "book rest" sold at Bed Bath and Beyond.. I have the Metal one.. not the Wooden one.. and turned it upside down.. and put the book rest on it that way.. it props the Kindle inside the Waterproof bag. GREAT.. have been using it this way for almost 2 years now!!


Is this the book rest?

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13382999


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

kay_dee said:


> I'm with Jeff. I'll continue to use a ziploc bag and save my money for books


Of course if Jeff's zip-lock fails I'd think the result wouldn't be quite as traumatic for him. He probably has a case of K2's at the ready.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Is this the book rest?


Of course, you all know AMAZON carries about 25 Book Caddies for the tub.. and if you go through the Amazon link at the top of every page here at Kindleboards, KB gets a kickback from your purchase helping to fund this amazing site!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I use a ziplock. I take a bubble bath everynight in my oversized tub so I haven't found a tub caddie that will fit it. But I change ziplocks weekly and I like them better than the made for water types because I can easily work all the buttons through the ziplocks. But the other types are more of a challange.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

check Amazon Red, they have expandable ones.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Expandable? I'll search Amazon.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Is this the book rest?
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13382999


YES .. but see how it dips down and inside the tub I like a FULL tub so I turned it upside down.. and moved the bookrest to the top.. it TOTALLY works for me.. I also clip a booklight to it.. and shine it correctly on my covered Kindle.. light some candles.. and read away!!! it is really really great for me. P.S. I personally thought their candle holder and wine holder are lamo.. but you may like.. that are optional attachements!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Red said:


> I use a ziplock. I take a bubble bath everynight in my oversized tub so I haven't found a tub caddie that will fit it. But I change ziplocks weekly and I like them better than the made for water types because I can easily work all the buttons through the ziplocks. But the other types are more of a challange.


The Tub caddy/bookrest that is sold at Bed Bath and Beyond that a previous poster gave the link.. fits in my oversized tub.. the side handles expand.. just enough...... gotta keep an eye on em.. but I have not had a slipage yet!!!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, Boomer, I suppose your suggestions for "manly" titles are a little safer, if not quite so engaging. 

And avoid bubbles and candles, too, just for added insurance. 

Joe


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Add me to the Ziploc bag crew.  I've never once dropped it in the water, but I don't have the slightest worry that it'll get damaged if I do.  My only issue is it seems they've recently shrunk the Quart size ever so slightly--my K1 used to just barely fit, now it doesn't, so I have to use the gallon size.  Other than being nearly impossible to use the scroll wheel, it's a great reading experience, for essentially no additional cost.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

For some reason I have the fear of electronics around water


----------



## domesticdork (Dec 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I always used the ziploc bag for mine, which doesn't fit my DX but then I just use my K2 for the tub. They also have these if you want to be more official...
> 
> 
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with a nice relaxing bath. Heck, go all out and get some stuff from www.lush.com and you'll be set.


Awwwww...sad day! It won't ship to Canada.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Doesn't the moisture from the humidity in the bath area get inside the zip-lock bag?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

No.  And actually, when going through a temperature and humidity change, a ziploc is EXACTLY what's recommended.  For example, if you take a Caribbean cruise and decide to go out on your balcony to take pictures, you have about .5 seconds to do so before your lens fogs because it's going into a warm/humid environment (not to mention the other damage the condensation can cause to the board, memory card contacts and the like in your camera).  But if you put it in a ziploc bag and put it out on the balcony ~20 minutes before you intend to take pictures, it can warm to the outside temperature without collecting condensation.  Then take it out of the bag and shoot to your little heart's content.

Same concept in the bath, except you don't want to take the kindle out until you're away from the standing water.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

geko29 said:


> No. And actually, when going through a temperature and humidity change, a ziploc is EXACTLY what's recommended. For example, if you take a Caribbean cruise and decide to go out on your balcony to take pictures, you have about .5 seconds to do so before your lens fogs because it's going into a warm/humid environment (not to mention the other damage the condensation can cause to the board, memory card contacts and the like in your camera). But if you put it in a ziploc bag and put it out on the balcony ~20 minutes before you intend to take pictures, it can warm to the outside temperature without collecting condensation. Then take it out of the bag and shoot to your little heart's content.
> 
> Same concept in the bath, except you don't want to take the kindle out until you're away from the standing water.


Thanks for that tip. I just got a new Canon Rebel for Christmas, so this is good info!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The things you learn on kindleboards


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

The answer to all of us waterbabies' dreams. Not available until US spring but I present you with ...

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

I've been wanting something to take to the pool with me and this seems perfect to allay my fear-of-damaging-my-Kindle paranoia. Will be ordering one as soon as available.


----------



## FairyGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

angel_b said:


> The answer to all of us waterbabies' dreams. Not available until US spring but I present you with ...
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp
> 
> I've been wanting something to take to the pool with me and this seems perfect to allay my fear-of-damaging-my-Kindle paranoia. Will be ordering one as soon as available.


Wow, sooo cool, yet scary at the same time!! I am not sure I would want my Kindle floating in a pool!! But it looks so cool!! Okay, how much will this little baby cost? I can see it been pretty expensive.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have one of those sealer systems, and have wondered if that would work on it. Sure would give an airtight seal, but would it press every button on the darned thing!?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't had access to a real bathtub in many years. I live in small apartments that have showers only. Maybe I'll get that underwater case and read in the shower.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Doesn't the moisture from the humidity in the bath area get inside the zip-lock bag?


Do a little wipe off afterwards, that's all.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I haven't had access to a real bathtub in many years. I live in small apartments that have showers only. Maybe I'll get that underwater case and read in the shower.


I seriously used to think I couldn't live without a bathtub... until I spent 10 weeks away with just a shower and came out fine. Of course, the first thing I did when I got home was take a bath.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

angel_b said:


> The answer to all of us waterbabies' dreams. Not available until US spring but I present you with ...
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp
> 
> I've been wanting something to take to the pool with me and this seems perfect to allay my fear-of-damaging-my-Kindle paranoia. Will be ordering one as soon as available.


Harvey got a hands-on meeting with the M-Edge Guardian at CES. He writes about it & posted pictures in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17956.0.html

There is also a link to a video that shows how the K2 is enclosed in the case & demonstrates it floating in a tub of water.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice.

I use a ziploc at the moment. I've decided, for water conservation, to only bathe in cold weather and to shower the rest of the time, but I'm months and months away from shower season here.  

(Thanks for the reconnaissance, Harvey.)


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> Ok, so it's probably not very masculine so don't judge me, but I love to read in the bath tub. The house in which I grew up didn't have a shower, only a bath tub so I never took a shower until I was in college. I still love to take baths on the weekends (that's when I have the time) and I love to read in the tub. I just received my kindle and that was one of the first things I researched. I saw an interview with Jeff Bezos where he said he puts his in a gallon size ziplock bag when he reads in the tub. I tried it today and everything seemed ok. I'm just curious if anyone has had experience/problems with this as I don't want any type of condensation to cause problems with my new favorite gadget.
> 
> Does this give me the protection I need? Is there something better out there? Am I weird for reading in the tub? Does this make me less of a guy?


M-Edge's waterproof Kindle case was mentioned in another post as being at the recent CES. Might be a bit more than you were thinking, but definitely an option.

http://ces.cnet.com/2300-31045_1-10002129-10.html?s=0&o=10002129&tag=mncol;thum


----------



## domesticdork (Dec 21, 2009)

DailyLunatic said:


>


Is that a picture of it completely submerged!?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the trendy digital product, but I gave it to a friend who just got a Kindle and was hesitant to use it in the tub. I stopped using it because my kindle did not fit in it with my Oberon cover. So I still read in the tub but without that protection. What I do however is keep my index finger in the bungie that keeps the cover closed. That makes me feel safe enough to read in the tub without more protection.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

domesticdork said:


> Is that a picture of it completely submerged!?


LMAO, what the hell is that, a shrine?


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

OK - now I have "Kindle in the tub" running in my head to the same tune as "Pants on the Ground"....what is wrong with me??


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DailyLunatic said:


> M-Edge's waterproof Kindle case was mentioned in another post as being at the recent CES. Might be a bit more than you were thinking, but definitely an option.
> 
> http://ces.cnet.com/2300-31045_1-10002129-10.html?s=0&o=10002129&tag=mncol;thum


Saw this on M-Edge's site a few days back; no price or release date listed yet. But it's going to be MINE. 

I'm an avid tub reader, have used one of the waterproof bags for quite a while and it works well. Mine is big enough to use with or without a cover, but I find I usually end up taking the Kindle out out of the cover anyway. If I'm going to do that, I might as well pick up one of these & know without a doubt that my K2 is going to survive an accidental drop.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

LindaW said:


> OK - now I have "Kindle in the tub" running in my head to the same tune as "Pants on the Ground"....what is wrong with me??


Thanks a lot Linda - it was bad enough as it was - kindle in the tub -


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I think there was some discussion that you couldn't access the K2 on/off switch in that, so you couldn't wake it up with that cover on it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

FearNot said:


> I think there was some discussion that you couldn't access the K2 on/off switch in that, so you couldn't wake it up with that cover on it.


It's tough to access that switch in anything waterproof--from ziplocs to the current bags on the market. Since it takes about 10 minutes of non use for the Kindle to go to sleep, I just turn it on & put it into the right book before I put it into the bag. I'd just do the same with the M-Edge waterproof housing.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

LindaW said:


> OK - now I have "Kindle in the tub" running in my head to the same tune as "Pants on the Ground"....what is wrong with me??


I'll be on the Today Show tomorrow morning for those who want to to see me perform "Kindle In The Tub". I've been told they'll black out any areas that aren't daytime tv friendly, but who knows, maybe there will be a wardrobe malfunction. Tune in to find out!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

tub = the kids banging on the door or some crash in the living room/
sylvia


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks a lot Linda - it was bad enough as it was - kindle in the tub -


Kindle in the tub, Kindle in the tub. Rub a dub dub with my Kindle in the tub.....

how's that?


----------

